

Apple Maps Leads the Way in Navigation - rkudeshi
http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2416321,00.asp

======
jpxxx
And this weekend Apple Maps dropped me off in a frozen cornfield fifteen miles
from my destination. Four more anecdotes and I can bang out a paid article
too.

